# Exposing puppy farmers on tv's rogue traders, can you help?



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi. I posted this earlier in another thread as many on there had a puppy from bently hall farm die after a few days of having them home from parvo, so i thought of them first and thought i'd share the info here too;

I've copied this from another forum I'm a member of as I thought of you all maybe being able to help

Channel 5 - Cowboy Puppy Farmers

They've targeted the bad builders  now it's time to round up the rest of the cowboys. Following the huge success of Cowboy Builders, Dom Littlewood and Melinda Messenger will be joining forces, turning their attentions to cowboy traders once again in a second series of the popular prime-time consumer series Cowboy Traders.

Cowboy Traders has seen Dom and Melinda turning their attentions to rogues in other industries, with dodgy car dealers, dishonest landlords and unscrupulous bridal shop owners all on their hit list.

Each hour-long episode features families whove suffered at the hands of an unreliable trader. Dom uses his trademark blend of detective work, investigative journalism and undercover filming to expose the perpetrators, while Melissa helps the unfortunate victims of the scams.

The series is keen to include an episode about the trade in puppies from puppy farms and rogue pet shops. They need to identify a specific trader to feature and be able to prove a pattern of rogue behaviour by revealing a number of case studies.

Please spread the word and if you can help uncover a cowboy puppy trader please contact:

Cowboy Traders
Tel: 01273 224829
[email protected]

http://www.dfordog.co.uk/events-2012...y-traders.html

Hope this helps somewhat and we can spread the word if you have had a bad experience.
__________________


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bump..........................................


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Should be interesting to watch if I'm honest.
I have never had a pup from a puppy farm, though have seen.one, which was horrific 

Good Luck in finding forthcomers  xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Just occurred to me, can someone contact this tv show, and ask them to read the HELLO FROM THE RSPCA thread?


----------

